# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  installer IIS 7.0 sous vista

## zerocoolyoussef

bonjour
j'ai entendu que IIS 7 est dja inclu en vista mais je ne l'ai pas.alors je cherche un lien ou je peux telecharger IIS 7.0 merci

----------


## Herlece

::salut::  Quelle version de vista as-tu?

----------


## zerocoolyoussef

j'ai une version de vista family

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

la rponse est sous tes yeux. :;): 

 ::recherch:: 



> http://dotnet.developpez.com/article...sous-XP-Home//


Salur

----------


## zerocoolyoussef

merci

----------

